# Anfängerfrage zu Code



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich dumme, einfache Frage:
Ich habe den unten stehenden Code in mein PHP- File geschrieben (Auszug) und habe auch das nötige .js- File eingebunden. Allerdings erscheint bei File-Aufruf die Fehlermeldung
Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING in e:\inetpub\wwwroot\test\schmidtf\php\analyse.php on line 109
Ich habe auch schon herausgefunden, daß es was mit <%Response.Write anfang%> zu tun haben muß, allerdings bin ich absoluter Newbie und komme da nicht weiter.
Kann mir jemand helfen??
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß
Flons



<table width="100%" border="0">
		<tr>
		<td width ="40%"> <form name="form1" method="post" action="analyse.php">

--><input name="dt_anfang" size="10" value="<%Response.Write anfang%>" maxlength="10">



	<input type="text" name="dt_ende" size ="10" maxlength="10" >

	<input type="hidden" name="modus" value ="eingabe">
	<input type="button" name="Abschicken" value="Abschicken" onClick="javascript:senden()">
	<input type="reset" name="resetbtn" value="Zur&cksetzen"></td>


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

ah - mein Fehler !!!

sorry - habe nur auf das Javascript geachtet !!  kann es jemand wieder zurückschieben


----------



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Sorry, daß ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe: 
Response.Write anfang soll in den aufzurufenden Kalender (datepicker) den heutigen (Tages-)Wert schreiben. 
Dazu müßte doch die Variable erst deklariert werden und mit dem Wert des heutigen Datums belegt werden. Wie deklariere ich nun die Variable und weise ihr den Wert des heutigen Tages zu?? 
Wo muß die Variable deklariert werden? 
Ich meine, ich binde daß Java-Scripz doch im head ein. Muß da die Variablendeklaration erfolgen oder unmittelbar vor Nutzung?? 
Danke im Voraus. 
Flons


----------

